# Wrist Protection After Scaphoid Injury



## aizen (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi guys, I have recovered from scaphoid bone surgery and the doctor has cleared me for light riding with a wristguard. I don't want to use the splint that he provided during my recovery period as it is rather bulky, so I thought of purchasing one off CRC. Problem is I don't quite know which one is suitable and would best protect my wrist and scaphoid. Hence, I narrowed it down to 5 models, hopefully some of the fellas here can give some input. I really appreciate all the help I can get. 

1) 661 Wrist Wrap










2) 661 Wrist Wrap Pro










3) Troy Lee Designs WS 3205










4) Troy Lee Designs WS 5205










5) EVS WB01


----------



## Hammy713 (Mar 15, 2009)

Its been several years since I used mine but it was the EVS one. The 661's look the best to me.

One word of advise (and everyone's got it) but its your wrist so take it easy no matter what the doctor says. I was out of work for a year and a half with that same injury. I ended up using a bone growth stimulator to help the blood flow and thankfully I healed up. That being said, it took several years to get back to "normal".

Good luck with your recovery. It's crazy what a pain in the butt (or wrist) that tiny bone can be.


----------



## DRILLINDK (Mar 12, 2012)

mark.


----------



## aizen (Feb 6, 2011)

DRILLINDK said:


> mark.


????????????


----------



## DRILLINDK (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry, was marking for reading later. I'm considering purchasing the Troy Lee 3205. I'm a dentist and need the additional protection on my predominant wrist.


----------



## cm374 (Dec 19, 2008)

I broke my scaphoid also and I ride with the EVS brace. I also ride with a Mary bar because after about an hour a traditional riser starts to bother me, but I also had a lot of tendon/soft tissue damage so my range of motion hasn't fully recovered (it's been a little less than a year). So far, so good. Looks like some of the others might offer more direct impact protection though. The EVS mostly provides support and protects from hyper extension/flexion.

Edit:: I'm not sure how long you've been recovering, but I was off the bike for 3 or 4 months, and that was with a surgery to pin the bone back together. Be careful, don't rush back into it you need time to heal. The scaphoid is a notoriously finicky healer due to the limited blood supply so listen to your docs/body.


----------



## aizen (Feb 6, 2011)

cm374 said:


> I broke my scaphoid also and I ride with the EVS brace. I also ride with a Mary bar because after about an hour a traditional riser starts to bother me, but I also had a lot of tendon/soft tissue damage so my range of motion hasn't fully recovered (it's been a little less than a year). So far, so good. Looks like some of the others might offer more direct impact protection though. The EVS mostly provides support and protects from hyper extension/flexion.
> 
> Edit:: I'm not sure how long you've been recovering, but I was off the bike for 3 or 4 months, and that was with a surgery to pin the bone back together. Be careful, don't rush back into it you need time to heal. The scaphoid is a notoriously finicky healer due to the limited blood supply so listen to your docs/body.


I had surgery almost 4 months ago which involved grafting bone from the hip into the scaphoid and screwing them together. Doc cleared me for light riding aka tarmac roads and no jungles. He also mentioned that I should wear my brace which is this:










There are metal plates inside and take note that the thumb is secured. The wristguards I posted in the beginning do not secure the thumb at all. Maybe I should just forget about buying a wristguard and ride with my brace?


----------



## shockepi (Feb 24, 2012)

I fractured my Scaphoid bone several years ago and also had a bone/vascular graft. I basically stayed off the trail for a good year in fear of falling during my "rehab" phase. As soon as I was riding in some dirt I was wearing and EVS type brace. If you have some money to burn I suggest you check out this site Allsport Dynamics apparently they produces wrist braces for the moto guys. Good luck!:thumbsup: I'd provide you a link but because I'm new here the forum won't allow me too.


----------



## cm374 (Dec 19, 2008)

Ya I'd go with the doctor's brace, it looks cumbersome but safe. Once you get a little further out maybe consider the EVS type brace.


----------



## aizen (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. What made you guys choose the EVS over the other choices? Amongst them, the EVS looks to be the smallest and seemingly offers the least protection. Or am I wrong?


----------



## speck (Aug 16, 2009)

I broke my scaphoid a few years ago. I was able to ride with the brace after a screw was put in and a couple months to recover. One of the most important parts of the brace is protecting the thumb so I would definitely use the one the doctor gave you. The Scaphoid is connected directly to your thumb so if you go over a big bump with your thumb wrapped around your handlebars you could be in for a bunch of hurt.


----------



## aizen (Feb 6, 2011)

speck said:


> I broke my scaphoid a few years ago. I was able to ride with the brace after a screw was put in and a couple months to recover. One of the most important parts of the brace is protecting the thumb so I would definitely use the one the doctor gave you. The Scaphoid is connected directly to your thumb so if you go over a big bump with your thumb wrapped around your handlebars you could be in for a bunch of hurt.


Ah okay, so wearing the brace that the doctor gave will reduce some of that hurt?


----------



## speck (Aug 16, 2009)

It should. Your scaphoid is the peanut shaped bone that is right attached to your thumb.

When I broke mine it hurt for a long time but now It's exactly as if nothing happened except for the scar on the top of my wrist.

Can't say the same thing about some other injuries I've had.

Take it easy though - it's worth it to take the time so that it heal correctly.


----------



## DRILLINDK (Mar 12, 2012)

Just wanted to provided an update. I ended up getting the Troy Lee Designs 5205 and really like it. Once strapped it's very secure and feels like it really protect and immobilized the wrist/forearm. I also purchased the Troy Lee 3205, but it didn't feel as secure so I returned it.


----------



## aizen (Feb 6, 2011)

DRILLINDK said:


> Just wanted to provided an update. I ended up getting the Troy Lee Designs 5205 and really like it. Once strapped it's very secure and feels like it really protect and immobilized the wrist/forearm. I also purchased the Troy Lee 3205, but it didn't feel as secure so I returned it.


Did you suffer from a broken scaphoid, or is the brace just additional protection for you?


----------



## DRILLINDK (Mar 12, 2012)

Just additional protection. I work with my hands and a broken hand/wrist would be catastrophic.


----------



## BlueMarblePA (Jun 23, 2009)

*Allsport Dynamics*

I have never broken my scaphoid -thank goodness, but because I rely on my hands for a living, I bought the IMC Allsport dynamic braces. These should transfer the energy from your wrist to the forearms and clavicle. My understanding is that those fractures heal far better than a scaphoid fracture. Unfortunately, the scaphoid is an island bone with very poor blood supply.

The Allsport will basically prevent hyper extension without sacrificing radial and ulnar deviation. It also maintains full grip ability since nothing solid is on the palmar surface of your hand and wrist.


----------



## sammon287 (Apr 7, 2010)

Quick question for those who have suffered MTB related wrist injury. I crashed trying to learn to "manual" in my driveway and landed on my left palm. I worked overnight that night and it was painful reaching in my pocket to get keys and trying to steer a car with my left hand. I waited 24hrs to decide what to do and the pain subsided a lot. It is still sore four days later, worse if I extend my thumb. I would not really call it pain though. I assumed I had a light sprain, but wonder how painful a break in one of those small bones is. Any input?


----------



## BlueMarblePA (Jun 23, 2009)

*Anatomical snuffbox*

Google the title and read about the site of pain with scaphoid injury

I am not an er doctor nor an orthopedic or hand surgeon. Just FYI


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

sammon287 said:


> Quick question for those who have suffered MTB related wrist injury. I crashed trying to learn to "manual" in my driveway and landed on my left palm. I worked overnight that night and it was painful reaching in my pocket to get keys and trying to steer a car with my left hand. I waited 24hrs to decide what to do and the pain subsided a lot. It is still sore four days later, worse if I extend my thumb. I would not really call it pain though. I assumed I had a light sprain, but wonder how painful a break in one of those small bones is. Any input?


From what you said, you need an X-ray and a doctor to diagnose. Do not **** around with this. Hopefully it is a joint jam or sprain. But if it is a scaphoid fx, you need to treat it.

Some people go on for months with a mildly sore wrist that then becomes more painful. Osteonecrosis of the scaphoid secondary to fracture nonunion = four corner fusion surgery = suck for the rest of your life.

I'd schedule straight with an orthopedic office if I were you.


----------



## spunkmtb (Jun 22, 2009)

aizen said:


> I had surgery almost 4 months ago which involved grafting bone from the hip into the scaphoid and screwing them together. Doc cleared me for light riding aka tarmac roads and no jungles. He also mentioned that I should wear my brace which is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got my cast off after 3.5 months. I like the look of the brace in this post. So makes it? We're can I find it?


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

Listen to this advice! I broke my scaphoid in 95 (header over the bars), waited for three months to go to the Doctor because I thought it was just sprained. That put me in a cast for 13 months, and ended up with a screw in my wrist. Fast forward 18 years and I just bought a new bike and went for my first ride yesterday. Man I miss MTB'ing!

Dan



SummitAP said:


> From what you said, you need an X-ray and a doctor to diagnose. Do not **** around with this. Hopefully it is a joint jam or sprain. But if it is a scaphoid fx, you need to treat it.
> 
> Some people go on for months with a mildly sore wrist that then becomes more painful. Osteonecrosis of the scaphoid secondary to fracture nonunion = four corner fusion surgery = suck for the rest of your life.
> 
> I'd schedule straight with an orthopedic office if I were you.


----------



## JXG (Oct 9, 2013)

"Troy Lee Designs 5205"

"I have never broken my scaphoid -thank goodness, but because I rely on my hands for a living, I bought the IMC Allsport dynamic braces. These should transfer the energy from your wrist to the forearms and clavicle. My understanding is that those fractures heal far better than a scaphoid fracture. Unfortunately, the scaphoid is an island bone with very poor blood supply."

This is great analysis and much appreciated. I ride rough technical trails carefully and armor up because I hate getting injured. I have been wondering about hand protection so this is great to know.


----------

